# 29 Zoll (21:6) jetz oder noch warten



## ev3is8s (8. September 2014)

Guten Tag liebe Gemeinde! 

Folgende Frage: möchte neuer Bildschirm kaufen in 29 Zoll. Für Studium usw. Und genau der hier Asus PB298Q lohnt sich jetz zu kaufen oder abwarte bis neue Modelle rauskommen. Weil der ist schon seit über zwei Jahren aufm Martk.. Oder habt ihr andere Vorschläge? Es wird gezock (SC2), BF3 usw, programiert und Fotos bearbeitet. Please help!


----------



## drstoecker (8. September 2014)

Du meinst 21:9 Format?  Ja das kann ich sehr empfehlen. Habe mir vor kurzem diesen hier gegönnt lg 29ea73-p für 245€ inkl. Bei Redcoon. Richtig geiles teil gerade zum zocken bf4 &Co.


----------



## DerJott (8. September 2014)

Ich übernehme mal meine Antwort aus einem anderen Thread zu diesem Thema:



> Ich habe mir den LG 29EA73-P gegönnt und bin sehr zufrieden mit dem Gerät. [...] Gaming bei 21:9 klappt super und man hat auch einen leichten Vorteil in Spielen wie BF, weil man den Gegner - auch wenn man sich voll und ganz auf die Monitor-Mitte konzentriert - noch aus dem Augenwinkel sieht und einfach schneller reagieren kann. Ältere Spiele laufen auch ohne größere Probleme. Habe NFS MW (2005) per config-Datei auf 21:9 gebracht und alles ist wunderbar.
> [...] Ich würde dir aber empfehlen, noch ein wenig zu warten. LG hat schöne 4K-Monitore im 21:9 Format vorgestellt.


Wenn dir 4K egal ist oder du nicht so viel Geld ausgeben möchtest, empfehle ich den LG 29EA73-P.


----------



## Rho (8. September 2014)

1080p wäre mir beim Arbeite, insbesondere Programmieren, zu wenig.


----------



## HardcoreKoH (8. September 2014)

Habe mir ebenfalls letztens den LG29ea73-P gekauft. Bin wirklich absolut zufrieden. Am Anfang sehr gewöhnungsbedürftig - würde aber nicht mehr auf 16:9 wechseln wollen. Kann ich wirklich nur empfehlen. 

P.S.: Einziger Nachteil ist, dass SC2 glaube ich nicht offiziell die Auflösung von 2560x1080 unterstützt... Oder liege ich da falsch?


----------



## ev3is8s (8. September 2014)

drstoecker schrieb:


> Du meinst 21:9 Format?  Ja das kann ich sehr empfehlen. Habe mir vor kurzem diesen hier gegönnt lg 29ea73-p für 245€ inkl. Bei Redcoon. Richtig geiles teil gerade zum zocken bf4 &Co.



Oops, genau 21:9


----------



## ev3is8s (8. September 2014)

Ja, aber meine Frage war lohnt es sich jetz zu kaufen oder kommen demnächst neue Modelle raus. Möchte mir Asus kaufen für knappe 400 Euro. Ist nicht wenig deswegen möchte ich auch mir sehr sicher sein bevor ich mir das bestelle.


----------



## Leitwolf200 (8. September 2014)

Ja wieso net?
Ändern wird sich bis auf die Auflösung kaum was und mehr Auflösung (pixel) um so langsamer werden die Panels jedenfalls sieht es so aus wenn man mal FullHD mit WQHD vergleicht.
Ich werd mir die Woche auch den Asus holen weil er eben der schnellste von den 21:9 teilen ist was mir pers. auch wichtig ist.


----------



## -Xe0n- (8. September 2014)

drstoecker schrieb:


> Du meinst 21:9 Format?  Ja das kann ich sehr empfehlen. Habe mir vor kurzem diesen hier gegönnt lg 29ea73-p für 245€ inkl. Bei Redcoon. Richtig geiles teil gerade zum zocken bf4 &Co.


 
Für 245€? War aber im Angebot oder?


----------



## BertB (8. September 2014)

kann das format auch sehr empfehlen,
habe lg 29ea93
fast alle spiele laufen problemlos,
der mehrwert ist deutlich gegenüber 16:9

der asus sieht ebenfalls sehr schick aus


----------



## ev3is8s (9. September 2014)

Jou. Danke schön. Dann werde ich mir die Tage bestellen. Freue mich schon drauf))))


----------



## drstoecker (9. September 2014)

-Xe0n- schrieb:


> Für 245€? War aber im Angebot oder?



Jupp!


----------



## D0pefish (9. September 2014)

Von 1080p würde ich generell die Finger lassen, egal wie breit und gut das Display ist. Als Alltagsmöhre für Browsen, par Briefe schreiben und vertikal behindert spielen reichts. Dann langt aber auch was für 150€. Ich würde noch warten bis mehr 4K, G-Sync und die FreeSync-Monitore kommen, dann fallen die Preise bei anderen. -> Schnäppchenzeit bzw. höhere vertikale Auflösungen. Ist dein Studium.


----------



## Leitwolf200 (9. September 2014)

Wieso vertikal behindert?
Du siehst genauso viel wie auf allen anderen mit 1080p.
Und wie gesagt die höher aufgelösten Panels sind eher schlecht als recht zu Spielen und ob die Preise dann für Monitore  unter 4k purzel bezweifel ich mal die wenigtstenn können was mit 4k anfangen über 4k kann man sich in 3Jahre nochmal unterhalten wenns ums spielen geht z.Z schafft das eh keine GPU und wer hat schon 2Titan im PC vielleicht 2%...
Der sinn von 21:9 ist ja das man in der breite mehr platz zum arbeiten hat und beim spielen nen größeren FoV hat was mMn schon über leben und tot entscheiden kann
Ausserdem was haste in der höhe fürn vorteil genau keinen weil zu 90% oben der himmel ist und ob ich davon nen stück mehr sehe oder net ist doch wayne.
Und mit knappen 96PPi steht er auch gut da.


----------



## Rho (9. September 2014)

Leitwolf200 schrieb:


> Du siehst genauso viel wie auf allen anderen mit 1080p.


Genau das ist das Problem. Mir persönlich wären zum Arbeiten, genauer gesagt Programmieren, 1080p einfach zu wenig. Und so wie sich sein erster Beitrag liest, soll der Monitor ja nicht zuletzt für sein angehendes Studium genutzt werden.



Leitwolf200 schrieb:


> Und wie gesagt die höher aufgelösten Panels sind eher schlecht als recht zu Spielen


Soll Leute geben, die ihren PC nicht nur als bessere Spielekonsole nutzen.


----------



## Eol_Ruin (9. September 2014)

Hier gehts zwar um einen 34" Monitor - aber man merkt Linus richtig an das er "infected" ist 
LG 34UM95 34" UltraWide Widescreen 21:9 Monitor - My New Favourite - YouTube

Auch wenn 4k von der Bildqualität eine neue Dimension ist - 21:9 find ich - wie Linus - vom Mittendrinn-Gefühl - bei Spielen wie BF4 oder allem was es an Rennspielen gibt einfach der HELLE WAHNSINN.

Ich warte aber noch bis 34"er preislich runter gehen.
Momentan sind die noch etwas zu teuer.


----------



## drstoecker (17. September 2014)

-Xe0n- schrieb:


> Für 245€? War aber im Angebot oder?



http://m.ebay.de/itm?itemId=121437101722


----------



## BertB (17. September 2014)

top angebot, 
was ist der haken?

steht jedenfalls da: 
originalverpackte und ungeöffnete neuware,
vollständiges zubehör, 24monate garantie

klingt wasserdicht


----------



## JoM79 (17. September 2014)

drstoecker schrieb:


> LG 29MA73-D 73 cm 29 Zoll IPS LED Monitor HDMI DVI SCART DVB T C CI+ HD Empfang | eBay


 
Warum postest du in jedem Thread den Link zu dem Monitor, was soll das?


----------



## BertB (17. September 2014)

hier passts ja wohl hin


----------



## JoM79 (17. September 2014)

Ja, habe einfach nur den letzten Thread genommen, in dem es stand.


----------



## Nils_93 (17. September 2014)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Ja, habe einfach nur den letzten Thread genommen, in dem es stand.


  wenns denn nur in Threads wäre. Mir hat er den Link auch ohne weiteres schreiben als pn gesendet


----------



## JoM79 (17. September 2014)

Nils_93 schrieb:


> wenns denn nur in Threads wäre. Mir hat er den Link auch ohne weiteres schreiben als pn gesendet


 
Ja ne, ist klar.
Da läuft irgedwas verkehrt dann.


----------



## Leitwolf200 (22. September 2014)

Und hat der TE schon einen?
Also ich bin  begeistert von 21:9 29" mMn könnte das ding noch größer sein
Vorallem nen tick in der Höhe
Ich werde mir den 34" auf jedenfall auch noch reinziehen.
Aber zum zocken und Filme schauen ist das ding der knaller kann garnet auf 16:9 mehr spielen jetzt weil man das gefühl hat man wär eingeengt und die mehr sicht bei 21:9 einen doch mehr mit nimmt als gedacht^^


----------



## King-of-Kings (24. September 2014)

also alles unter einem 34" finde ich - jedenfalls bei 21:9- nicht so überragend. jedenfalls leistet mein lg 34" gute dienste und ist somit auch jederzeit zu empfehlen. feines kinoformat


----------



## Thelu (24. September 2014)

Also ich überlege zurzeit auch mir einen 21:9 zu holen, und da habe ich dieses Stück im Auge, welches hier im Thread ja bereits mehrfach genannt wurde: LG 29MA73-D 73 cm 29 Zoll IPS LED Monitor HDMI DVI SCART DVB T C CI+ HD Empfang | eBay
Ich spiele zwar auch viel LoL etc. wo es sich weniger lohnen würde, aber für zukünftige Spiele wiie Ac Unity, Witcher 3 oder DragonAge 3 stelle ich mir das atmosphärisch einfach ziemlich cool vor, was meint ihr dazu?

Und vor allem: Meint ihr das ich für 250€ überhaupt einen vernünftigen 29 Zoller kriege? Oder hab ich dann zwar die Breite aber ein doofes Bild? Oder sollte ich mir gleich den Fernsehr aus dem Aldi holen der morgen rauskommt. Ich bin echt unentschlossen! ALDI Nord - 101,6 cm/40" Smart-TV mit LED-Backlight, HD-Triple-Tuner, WLAN & Internetbrowser


----------



## Leitwolf200 (24. September 2014)

Ich will ja net meckern aber wenn dir Reaktionszeiten wichtig sind greif zu keinem TV oder Monitor der beides in einem sein soll....
Damit wirst net glücklich beim gamen auch wenn deine spiele net gerade schnell sind merkste es trotzdem wenn der Monitor/TV zu lahm ist.
Lieber bissel mehr ausgeben und was anständiges holen.


----------



## Leitwolf200 (24. September 2014)

King-of-Kings schrieb:


> also alles unter einem 34" finde ich - jedenfalls bei 21:9- nicht so überragend. jedenfalls leistet mein lg 34" gute dienste und ist somit auch jederzeit zu empfehlen. feines kinoformat


 
Da ist wohl was drann beim 34" kommt das 21:9 mMn noch um einiges besser rüber als 29" man taucht halt noch mehr ins spiel ein weil auch nach oben hin deine sich abgedekt ist.
Es passt halt auch von der Höhe beim 29er fehlt so nen cm.^^
Sry doppel Post-.-


----------



## Jeanboy (24. September 2014)

29" sind in der Höhe eben nur ca. 23".

Wer von 27 Zoll 16:9 wechselt, dem könnte es natürlich zu klein werden.
Ansonsten wäre mir ein 31,5" am liebsten . Mein nächster wird aber wahrscheinlich auch 34", wenns die endlich mal mit Höhenverstellung etc. gibt


----------



## BertB (24. September 2014)

wenn 34", dann aber auch 3440x1440,
mal sehen, wie sich die preise entwickeln,
sind ja noch entsetzlich teuer,

kommen aber bald noch ein dell und ein samsung,
der dell hat wohl das lg panel, 
aoc, den es schon gibt, auch,
samsung baut ein eigengewächs


----------



## Leitwolf200 (24. September 2014)

Mit 3440x1440 ist das panel aber auch ziemlich langsam wer damit zocken will sollte dann schon zu der kleinen Auflösung greifen.
Wieviel DPI sind das 110? also genauso viel wie beim 25" 21:9 was schon arg klein ist.
Und 60-70cm reichen aus um genau das gleiche scharfe Bild zu haben wie beim 29".
Und mal ehrlich wer sitzt schon 20cm vor nen 34" Monitor.
Aber das muss ja jeder für sich wissen hab mir jetzt den 65er zum vergleich bestellt mal schauen
Aber immer ne GPU klasse weiter höher greifen zu müssen geht dann doch schon mächtig ins Geld wer immer seine 60FPS auf Max. haben möchte.
Dann ist 2560x1080 die billigere variante wie gesagt man sitzt ja automatisch etwas weiter weg schon allein wegen der Breite bei 27" FullHD geb ich recht da kann man ne nummer höher greifen.


----------



## BertB (24. September 2014)

was meinst du mit langsames panel?
hat das miesere werte
oder meinst du, wegen der grafikkarte, die mehr arbeiten muss/weniger bilder liefert?


----------



## Leitwolf200 (24. September 2014)

Ich meinte schon den Monitor der 95er ist schon nen gutes stück langsamer was ich so aus verschiedene Foren zusammen kratzen konnte hat der 95er 14ms und der 65er nur 4ms mir persö. ist  die geschwindigkeit wichtiger als die Auflösung.
Der 95er hat halt nen anderes Panel als der 65er sieht man ja an der Auflösung.
So mehr Bildverbesserrer wirken des so langamer der Monitor.
Ich finde alles über FullHD macht nur sinn bei TN Panel z.Z weil die da wohl net so Prob. haben.
Mit OLED hat das hoffe doch nen ende dann werd ich auch zu was höheren greifen weil OLED so gut wie kein Lag haben soll.


----------



## Jeanboy (25. September 2014)

Ich weiß nicht, woher du die Infos hast (4 MS sind bei 'nem IPS Panel eh erlogen),
aber Prad sagt zum 95er ganz klar:



> Auch wenn der 34UM95-P mit 120Hz oder 144Hz Monitoren bei der  Geschwindigkeit nicht mithalten kann, ist diese in Kombination mit einer  hervorragenden Bildqualität doch ausreichend schnell, auch zum Spielen.  Die 144Hz Konkurrenz ist schneller, keine Frage – aber eben auch zu  einer deutlich schlechteren Bildqualität. Hier muss jeder Nutzer selbst  abwägen.


Bei der Latenzzeit ist er leider nochmal langsamer als die 21:9 Konkurrenz.

PRAD | Test Monitor LG 34UM95-P Teil 7


Nichtsdestotrotz würde ich ihn nicht komplett für Gaming abschreiben. Es ist (wie Prad schon sagt) ein Abwägen zwischen Bildqualität und Geschwindigkeit.
Wer spielt, kann ja auf Downsampling bzw. DSR (hoffentlich bald für alle verfügbar) zurückgreifen 


Bis ich mir so einen Monitor leiste, werden sowieso noch die nächsten 2-3 Generationen vorgestellt 
Hoffentlich dann 48:9 curved mit OLED 15540x2180 Auflösung mit Freesync und 144 Hz


----------



## BertB (25. September 2014)

klingt für mich gut,
ich werd allerdings auch noch warten, bis vergleichbares in der 500€ ecke ankommt


----------



## Leitwolf200 (25. September 2014)

Es geht aber um den 65er der nun mal nen anderes Panel hat.
Und mit 4MS für IPS ist voll machbar siehe den Asus  29".
Achja das mit den 4MS hab ich aus irgent nen Forum frag mich jetzt aber net welches der jenige hatte beide getestet


----------



## Leitwolf200 (25. September 2014)

BertB schrieb:


> klingt für mich gut,
> ich werd allerdings auch noch warten, bis vergleichbares in der 500€ ecke ankommt


 
Ja das Prob. ist wenn man von nem halbwegs guten 60Hz TN Monior kommt will man sich ja net verschlechtern in de Perf. und da fällt alles was da viel langsamer ist sofort auf.
Ich hab ja nix gegen schlieren das kann ich noch hin nehmen aber wenn die Latenz/Bildaufbau so langsam ist das sich alles wie gummi spielt  oder es sogar  mausspringen  gibt bei schnellen spiele ist das schon net mehr spaßig damit zu zocken.
Viele bekommen sowas halt nt mit man siehts ja wieviele sogar am TV zocken nur hab ich die tolle gabe das mir sowas sofort auffällt was schon den Monitor kauf noch schwerer macht wenn man auch nen IPS Panel will.
Bis jetzt konnte wirklich nur der 29" von Asus überzeugen in allen Games ob schnell oder langsame alles lief stehts flüssig kein ruckeln oder verzögerung.
Aber den LG test ich auf jefdenfall mal und wer weis vielleicht überzeugt er ja doch!
Weil richtig abschätzen was für mich zu langsam ist oder net kann ich auch net also ich könnte jetzt net sagen 20MS sind net zu ertragen weil bei den Monitoren die zu langsam waren gabs natürlich kein vernünftigen test.
Sonst könnt ich das schon eingrenzen.


----------



## BertB (25. September 2014)

ich hab den lg 29ea93 mit 2560x1080 und ips,

bei dem merk ich jedenfalls keinerlei input lag,
genau, wie bei den drei 60Hz TN full hd, die ich vorher hatte

samsung u28d590 mit 3840x1920 und TN hab ich auch, der hat definitiv nen spürbaren inputlag,
so zum vergleich
hält sich aber auch in grenzen, für mich noch gut spielbar

an den fernsehern, die ich bisher probiert hab, wars auch dagegen indiskutabel schlecht,
richtig gummibandmäßig

schätze, dass der 34um95p den samsung schlägt, was input lag angeht


----------



## Leitwolf200 (25. September 2014)

Die 4k TV´s haben halt 40MS-100MS das merkt man halt deutlich bis auf den Asus mit 11MS.
Normal heist es alles unter 20MS ist voll Gaming tauglich.
Aber da ja net alle Menschen gleich sind kann man sowas halt nur als richtwert nehmen ist halt dann sehr Subjektive.


----------



## Jeanboy (26. September 2014)

Wundert mich, dass du beim ASUS kein Ruckeln etc. siehst, der erkauft sich seine Geschwindigkeit durch Artefakte etc. 

PRAD | Test Monitor Asus PB298Q Teil 6

Aus dem Grund hatte ich mich auch für den LG entschieden, ein Mittelding zwischen schnell (ASUS) und langsam (Philipps/Dell), den AOC gabs leider nicht mit Höhenverstellung.
Ich schätze die neuen 29" FHD Monitore von LG werden das gleiche Panel verbaut haben (ich nutze den 29EB93).


----------



## Leitwolf200 (26. September 2014)

Artefakte wo?
Viele übertreibens da auch das einzigste was war das ab und zum  mal nen hellen schweif gab.
Aber ansonsten nix zu sehen da kenn ich viel schlimmeres vorallem ghosting und davon hat der Asus 0.
Und ruckeln hat doch nix mit Artefakte zu tuhen das kommt nur vor wenn das Panel zu lahm ist und die Bilder net so schnell nachschieben/wechseln kann dann ruckeln auch 60FPS.
Ich hab lieber ab und zu ne kleine Bildmacke die in 5H zocken vielleicht 2mal vor kommt als zu spielen wie aufm gummiband.^^
Nun kenn ich den LG net also da kann ich auch nix zu sagen.
Die Tests sollte man auch net zuuuu ernst nehmen wie gesagt ist das immer nur nen richtwert empfinden tut es jeder dann aber anders.
Es gibt bestimmt auch leute die mit 20MS CSS erfolgreich zocken andere wiederum würde da garnet mit klar kommen.


----------



## Dellwin (29. September 2014)

So ich will mich mal hier einklinken. Ich suche auch einen 21:9 bzw 29 Zoll Monitor. 
Finde 29 super, bei 34 Zoll fände ich die Auflösung von 2560x1080 zu wenig und eine höhere Auflösung würde zuviel Grafikpower kosten, daher also ein 29er!

Aber kann mir bitte Jemand den Unterschied zwischen dem LG 29EA93 und dem LG 29EA73 erklären?


----------



## Jeanboy (30. September 2014)

Die Farbe und der Standfuß^^

Das Panel ist gleich


----------



## Dellwin (1. Oktober 2014)

Okay danke für die Info


----------



## Leitwolf200 (1. Oktober 2014)

Nein der eine soll net zum zocken taugen also davon gibts 2Versionen das sollteste beachten.
Ich weis net welcher es war aber google hilft da bestimmt oder mal bei Amazon in den comments schaue.


----------



## Dellwin (2. Oktober 2014)

Ich dachte an den LG29EA93P,meinst du den? Hatte da auch mal was von einer Revision gelesen,die schlecht gewesen sein soll....


----------



## -Xe0n- (4. Oktober 2014)

Hab mir jetzt den LG 29MA73 bestellt. Für Höhenverstellung gebe ich nichts extra aus  da reicht ein Buch unter dem Fuß auch aus. Werde mal Rückmeldung und meine Erfahrungen hier reinposten. Er sollte bis Di da sein


----------



## JoM79 (4. Oktober 2014)

-Xe0n- schrieb:


> Hab mir jetzt den LG 29MA73 bestellt. Für Höhenverstellung gebe ich nichts extra aus  da reicht ein Buch unter dem Fuß auch aus. Werde mal Rückmeldung und meine Erfahrungen hier reinposten. Er sollte bis Di da sein



Kann es eigentlich sein, dass die meisten hier ihren Monitor zu hoch stehen haben?


----------



## -Xe0n- (4. Oktober 2014)

keine Ahnung ich hatte noch nie einen Monitor mit höhen Verstellung


----------



## Leitwolf200 (4. Oktober 2014)

Naja ich will Höhenverstellung net mehr missen^^
Ab 27" 16:9 oder 34" 21:9 brauch ich dann auch keine mehr aber alles was drunter ist schon.


----------



## JoM79 (5. Oktober 2014)

Mir sind die Meisten Monitore zu hoch, wie habt ihr die eingestellt?
Monitormitte auf Augenhôhe oder wie?


----------



## Euda (5. Oktober 2014)

Meinen neuen LG 25UM65-P (25" 21:9 IPS) habe ich aktuell mit dem oberen Bezel oder, abhängig von der Sitzposition das obere Drittel, auf Augenhöhe platziert. Sitzabstand sollten ca. 30cm sein.
___

Ein kurzgefasster Erfahrungsbericht passend zum Thema:

Wollte mir zunächst einen 29-Zöller im 21:9-Format gönnen, wobei beim fleißigen Vergleichen auf diversen Testquellen mein Blick, neben den EA-Modellen, auf die UM-Serie von LG fiel. Diese schien laut Prad.de eine sehr gute Bildqualität zu liefern und in den weiteren Kriterien auch ein durchweg recht gutes Bild abzuliefern. Da mein Monitor ganz klassisch auf dem Schreibtisch steht, beim oben genannten Sitzabstand, entschied ich mich für das 25"-Modell der UM-Serie für aktuell ca. 190€. Heraus stellte sich, dass die gewählte Größe die einzig richtige Wahl war, denn mein Corsair Air 540 steht neben dem Monitor auf dem Schreibtisch und hätte ansonsten unter diesen weichen müssen, was ich nur ungern in Kauf genommen hätte. Direkt beim ersten Boot in Windows fällt mir 'ne recht solide Interpolation des 16:9-FHD-Bildes auf - das nur am Rande. Einmal die Auflösung gewechselt und über das anfangs ungewohnte, aber schnell liebgewonnene Seitenverhältnis gestaunt. 
In Photoshop, Illustrator sowie After Effects nimmt man die zusätzlich horizontalen Pixel dankend in Kauf, da hier weitaus mehr Platz zum Anordnen der Navigationselemente vorhanden ist und sich alles sehr übersichtlich anordnen lässt. YouTube-Videos lassen sich problemlos via Windows Aerosnap auf einer Bildschirmhälfte in zufriedenstellender Größe anschauen, während auf der anderen Seite verschiedene Datei- & Textverarbeitung oder Grafikdesign tummelt. Ich bin sehr zufrieden hiermit, muss jedoch sagen, dass ein WQHD-Monitor natürlich nochmal etwas mehr Platz bietet und die vertikale Achse nicht zu vernachlässigen ist.
Die Pixeldichte ist bei 25" auch ziemlich cool in meinen Augen: Klar ist das Panel "nur" in Full HD mit erweiterter X-Achse aufgelöst, dennoch erscheint Schrift überraschend glatt und weist bei meinem Sitzabstand nur wenig Raster-Effekte auf. Die Farbqualität wirkt auf mich sehr gut. Jede Farbe erscheint zufriedenstellend und insbesondere Rottöne kommen sehr kräftig zur Geltung. Das fällt insbesondere in Szenen auf, wo mein alter TN-Monitor aus dem Hause BenQ bereits (trotz Kalibrierung) stark am banden wäre.

In Spielen gibt der Monitor bis nun ein gutes Bild ab. Der Leistungsverlust aufgrund der zusätzlichen Pixel ist nur in wenigen Titeln spürbar. 
Watch Dogs ist ein Ausnahmekanditat: Hier wird im 21:9-Format das FOV nicht korrekt erhöht - das Bild ist gezoomt. Dies lies sich jedoch schlicht mit dem (sehr zu empfehlenden) FlawlessWidescreen-Tool mit ein paar Mausklicks beheben und das FOV war angepasst. Auf der anderen Seite konnte ich in Stadtszenen einen FPS-Unterschied von ca. 6 Fps gegenüber dem alten, falschen und nicht gut spielbaren FOV-Wert feststellen. Ebenso gibt es mehr Drops beim Bewegen durch Chicago. Das ganze ist hierbei einer steigenden CPU-Last bedingt.)
Die Immersion ist subjektiv, vom Racing-Genre über Open-World-Titel hin zu Shootern wie Battlefield 4, durchweg größer, als mit den konventionellen 16:9/16:10-Geräten, da sich links und rechts einfach mehr abspielt und das Spielgeschehen so einfach dynamischer wirkt. Man sollte darauf achten, das horizontale FOV stets zu erhöhen, da der Effekt sonst weniger bis gar nicht spürbar ist - manchmal ist hierfür das schon erwähnte Tool "FlawlessWidescreen" nötig. 
Die Spielbarkeit ist in Ordnung, wenngleich man keinen Gamermonitor erwarten sollte. Nach einer Übertaktung auf >70 Hz zeigt das Gerät Artefakte, während alles darunter zwar läuft, jedoch neben kaum einem Unterschied auch unschöne Synchronisierungsfehler aufweist und somit, schließt man einen Anwendungsfehler meinerseits mit dem CRU-Tool aus, das Gerät _nicht_ übertaktbar macht. Im OSD des Monitor lässt sich entschädigend jedoch die Reaktionszeit höher stellen, welche scheinbar das Overdrive-Feature regelt. Dieses wirkt sich spürbar auf die Reaktionszeit aus, allerdings ziehen Objekte (bspw. die Schrift beim Ziehen eines Fensters) nun schwach sichtbar schwarze schlieren nach sich - dies sollte allerdings nur Enthusiasten stören, ich selbst hab kein Problem damit. Einen Inputlag spüre ich kaum, hier gibt es keine Probleme und auch die Schlierenbildung wie auch Bewegungsunschärfe fallen überraschend gering aus. Downsampling habe ich mit der AMD-GPU bis 3200x1350 erfolgreich getestet, 3840 Pixel in der Horizontale liefen noch nicht. Hier stehen noch einige Tests aus.

Nun zu ein paar kleineren Kritikpunkten: Die Helligkeit ist ab Werk natürlich zu hoch, ich selbst habe sie in einem recht lichtdurchfluteten Zimmer auf 65% gedrosselt. Was mich stört, ist das sich abdunkelnde Backlight, wenn der Monitor nach einem Wechsel des Displaymodus ein dunkles Bild empfängt. Bis sich die Helligkeit dann wieder adaptiert, kann es durchaus 'ne Weile dauern, in welcher ich persönlich das Bild meist als zu dunkel wahrnehme. Zudem bietet der Monitor wenig mechanischen Komfort wie bspw. eine Höhenverstellbarkeit.

*PERSÖNLICHES FAZIT:*
Insgesamt war das Display für mich absolut kein Fehlkauf. Ich werde ihn behalten und hoffe 'drauf, dass er noch lange hält.
_________________

Im folgenden noch einige Screenshots, um euch einen kleinen Eindruck vom 21:9-Format offen zu legen.
Ich hoffe, ich konnte meine jetzigen Erfahrungen nach einer Woche Testzeit anschaulich wiedergeben und vielleicht zur Kaufentscheidung des ein oder anderen hier beigetragen zu haben.
MfG,
Euda


----------



## Leitwolf200 (5. Oktober 2014)

Schöner Bericht
Von wieviel " biste denn gekomme stelle mir die Höhe vom 25er ziemlich klein vor.
Beim 29er war schon immer der gedanke *da fehlt was* da.
Das muss ja beim 25er ja schlimmer sein oder wars einfach nur ne gewöhnungssache?
Wie gesagt gerade beim spielen ist es mir so vorgekommen das in der Höhe was fehlt aber gut muss ja net bei jedem sein.
Hab jetzt den LG34" und der passt mMn perfekt von Höhe und Breite da ist das gefühl jedenfalls net da.
Könntest du noch nen Bild vom gesammten Monitor machen?
Ansonsten viel Spaß mit dein LG


----------



## Dellwin (5. Oktober 2014)

Erstmal danke für den Bericht!

Der 34er von LG ist für mich unpassend.Die Version mit 2560x1080 ist von der Pixeldichte her zu niedrig für einen 34er,die Version mit der höheren Auflösung verlangt fast doppelt soviel Grafikpower wie bei Full HD,also mMn auch Schwachsinn für Zocker.Fürs Arbeiten kann ich ihn mir gut vorstellen.

Finde den 29er optimal,was Größe/Pixeldichte angeht und werde daher den 29er nehmen!


----------



## ev3is8s (6. Oktober 2014)

Soo. Hatte nicht soviel Zeit sofort zu berichten. Sry. Also ich hab den seit schon paar Wochen. Ich muss sagen ich bin mehr als begeistert. Gibts kein passendes Wort dafür. Alles super. Verarbeitung trotz Plastik ist auf hohem Niveau. Bildqualität ist einfach genial. Also super Teil. Danke liebe Gemeinde für die Beratung und natürlich danke Asus für super Monitor!


----------



## Dellwin (6. Oktober 2014)

Von welchem Monitor redest du?


----------



## ev3is8s (6. Oktober 2014)

Dellwin schrieb:


> Von welchem Monitor redest du?



Steht direkt am Anfang : Asus PB298Q


----------

